# fresh threads...



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

i think you never have had a man card

mommy dressed you and now gf does....do you change outfits at lunch

btw the snow sucks ass....fuck the threads....you need fresh snow...


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Quick someone tell Poutean and Chomps there's a pic of a girlfriend in this thread, so they can creep it up.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

East, tell gf to stop buying threads and get a trip to a real hill


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

These guys are correct. Fuck the threads, your priorities are messed up.

Nekkid pics of gf as sacrifice to Ullr required asap by the looks of things there :thumbsup:


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> i think you never have had a man card
> 
> mommy dressed you and now gf does....do you change outfits at lunch
> 
> btw the snow sucks ass....fuck the threads....you need fresh snow...


I think you're a jealous ****** lol . I picked the gear out, she just paid for it. And just the top set man. Jeez, you need to relax


wrathfuldeity said:


> East, tell gf to stop buying threads and get a trip to a real hill


Oh and by the way, that's Killington in VT. Sorry, is that not real enough for you ? Lol 


grafta said:


> These guys are correct. Fuck the threads, your priorities are messed up.
> 
> Nekkid pics of gf as sacrifice to Ullr required asap by the looks of things there :thumbsup:


Since this is the fashion section, I posted about my clothes. I've already got 7 days since the beginning of December , I'm doing the best I can. Not exactly easy on the East Coast 

My gf looks awesome naked though


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

not jelly...I'm a happy little gnarfairy
not enough pink,
not enough snow,
not enough slope angle

not enough proof...."My gf looks awesome naked"


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah, yr right it's in the fashion section. Should we have a NSFW section then?

JK and carry on :thumbsup:


----------



## G Steezy (Jan 7, 2013)

East§ide said:


> i have like 4 sets of gear to wear now


Why the fuck would you need four sets of gear to wear?
I change up my shit maybe once every four years.

Rock it hard

And spend money on shit I ACTUALLY need.
Like Food. Normal Clothes. School. The Girlfriend. Seasons of TV shows. Alcohol...

Fuck. This is just... excessive, dog.

Like straight, no jealousy. Because if you wanna brag, I can brag. I'm rocking $900 worth of straight softgoods. Tack on two setups worth $700 and $800. Mad rollin. This rant ain't about that.

You don't need to rock that much shit. You don't casually stroll around the mountain enough that you need to change it up during a week. Maybe if you were a liftie. MAYBE.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

lol well, i dont drink, but my finances are pretty well covered otherwise. I like to have options, what can I say..its the same reason i have 20+ pairs of Oakleys and countless hats and shoes. I like to change the look up. That being said, I really only wear 2 sets..white burton jacket and green pants and black aperture jacket and tan pants..but fuck man, i like the options..plus,some are warmer than others


----------



## goalieman24 (Aug 28, 2009)

7.1

Words...


----------

